# se révolter



## Giulia2213

Ciao a tutti, 
La mia ricerca non avendo dato esito, vi pongo un bel quesito. Lo so, studio l'italiano da anni ormai, ma non mi sento mai padrona della lingua al 100%.

Qui, vorrei rendere l'idea di "se révolter" nella frase :
"Tu te lances dans cette bataille parce que tu veux te révolter contre l'injustice, pour laisser un monde meilleur à ceux qui suivent"
("ceux qui suivent" sottointende la generazione che ti segue, i tuoi figli, i tuoi nipoti etc...)

Per il verbo "se révolter", avevo pensato di tradurlo come ribellarsi.
Ma non so se il verbo italiano ribellarsi abbia la stessa forza di "se révolter", perché da quello che so, in francese, "se rebeller" ha un lato meno forte di "se révolter" ("se révolter" mi fa venire in mente la Rivoluzione Francese del 1789).
E in francese, "se rebeller" mi pare avere un lato piuttosto dell'adolescente che si ribella contro i genitori.
Ma forse sono nell'errore più completo....


Delle idee ?


Grazie in anticipo


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Giulia2213,
A me sembra invece che "ribellarsi" sia usato con altrettanta forza in italiano quanto "se révolter" in francese . Ma aspettiamo il parere di un madrelingua ...


----------



## patrovytt

Secondo me "ribellarsi" va benissimo, anche perchè, in italiano, "rivoltarsi" proprio non suona...
"Protestare" od "opporsi" non hanno la stessa forza.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Bonne fin de soirée/ Buonasera a tutti

Devo ammettere che non è così facile rispondere perché i verbi possono adattarsi
a situazioni non del tutto omogenee : 
Per esempio :
E' un figlio ribelle : che non rispetta, cioè, l'autorità dei genitori :è da condannare, ma non è un fatto così grave.
Una ribellione è invece  un fatto grave quando rigarda chi si oppone ad un'autorità costituita, come, per esempio, il governo di uno stato che  sicuramente 
nella scala dei valori è un'entità superiore alla famiglia.  
Esempio : - molti reparti dell'esercito si ribellarono al governo e crearono un governo provvisioro in alcune regioni. -  
Similmente con il verbo "rivoltarsi"
Si rivoltarono non appena videro i loro compagni arrestati : fatto grave
Si trattò di una rivolta vera e propria :ma fu subito sedata nel sangue.

"Tu te lances dans cette bataille..." - una battaglia ideale o una battaglia vera e propria con l'uso delle armi?
Qui sono in dubbio.. 
Nell'esempio da te formulato, Giulia 2213,  se intendi riferirti ad una battaglia per un principio, un ideale, quindi una battaglia ideale,"ribellarsi" ad un'ingiustizia, è appropriato. 
Rivoltarsi contro un'ingiustizia , può essere  limitato al  gesto di un singolo, 
oltre che esteso ad una massa di persone.
In dipendenza delle azioni che un individuo compie, un fatto può essere considerato più o meno grave.
Se per esempio uno si rivolta contro un torto subito, un'ingiustizia e attua lo sciopero della fame, non credo sia errato utilizzare il verbo rivoltarsi.
Tuttavia sono curioso di conoscere i commenti/punti di vista di altri. 
Saluti


----------



## Giulia2213

Ciao Ermann, 
Si tratta di una battaglia legale : che sia per far cambiare una legge o perché una legge venga applicata. 
Dunque una battaglia vera e propria, ma senza armi


----------



## One1

patrovytt said:


> Secondo me "ribellarsi" va benissimo, anche perchè, in italiano, "rivoltarsi" proprio non suona...
> "Protestare" od "opporsi" non hanno la stessa forza.



secondo me "rivoltarsi" è adatto. Perchè il "rivoltarsi" indica un'azione volta a sovvertire una situazione generalmente considerata non giusta, mentre il ribellarsi indica un'azione volta a contestare una situazione considerata generalmente legittima.

parce que tu veux te révolter contre l'injustice

perchè vuoi rivoltarti contro l'ingiustizia.

I "rivoltosi" sono coloro che fanno la "rivolta": _Il popolo si rivoltò contro il dittatore._

rivoltarsi -> fare la rivoluzione.

Il ribellarsi da' più l'idea del singolo che non vuole stare alle regole: _un giovane ribelle_. 

http://www.etimo.it/?term=ribelle


----------



## patrovytt

One1 said:


> secondo me "rivoltarsi" è adatto. Perchè il "rivoltarsi" indica un'azione volta a sovvertire una situazione generalmente considerata non giusta, mentre il ribellarsi indica un'azione volta a contestare una situazione considerata generalmente legittima.
> 
> parce que tu veux te révolter contre l'injustice
> 
> perchè vuoi rivoltarti contro l'ingiustizia.
> 
> I "rivoltosi" sono coloro che fanno la "rivolta": _Il popolo si rivoltò contro il dittatore._
> 
> rivoltarsi -> fare la rivoluzione.
> 
> Il ribellarsi da' più l'idea del singolo che non vuole stare alle regole: _un giovane ribelle_.
> 
> http://www.etimo.it/?term=ribelle


M'inchino davanti a tanta erudizione (assenza totale d'ironia da parte mia), però resto del mio parere. In un dialogo, fra l'altro abbastanza decontestualizzato,  mi sembra più efficace ed aderente alla realtà, nel senso di uso quotidiano della lingua fra due persone che dialogano, la frase _perchè vuoi ribellarti contro l'ingiustizia_ piuttosto che _perchè vuoi rivoltarti contro l'ingiustizia._
Mi scuso se sono sembrato pedante o insistente, ma sono pure nuovo di questo bel forum, e forse ancora non sono entrato nei suoi meccanismi.
Un saluto


----------



## Ruminante

Buonasera, permettetemi di dire la mia anche senza erudizione: penso che One1 abbia ragione e che patrovytt non si discosti affatto da cio' che ha detto One1, forse c'è un malinteso...
Cioè, anche a me suona bene "perchè vuoi ribellarti..." e non "perchè vuoi rivoltarti", ma proprio per le ragioni che ha illustrato One1.
Difatti, non mi suona bene "perchè vuoi rivoltarti" dato che rivoltarsi dà l'idea di rivoluzione ma come atto piu' impulsivo rispetto a ribellione, come uno che si infuria tutto a un tratto, e rovescia un tavolo che trova davanti a sé, senza averlo programmato. La ribellione invece mi dà l'idea di una cosa premeditata, ragionata, che deriva da un'ideale o ideologia.
"Perchè ti rivolti contro..." mi suona meglio, ma appunto, se detto a una persona che ha dato letteralmente "in escandescenze". Diciamo che anche ribellarsi è l'azione di chi combatte, ma in modo diverso. Ribellarsi mi fa pensare anche (non solo) alla resistenza passiva, mentre "rivoltarsi" non potrebbe mai essere passivo. Implica invece un coinvolgimento quasi fisico, difatti penso che derivi letteralmente da "voltarsi tutto da una parte", come uno che di fronte a un'ingiustizia non solo si ribella, ma vive dentro di sé una sensazione cosi' forte che a un certo punto scoppia qualcosa e questa persona butta fuori la sua frustrazione e opposizione a una certa idea. L'opposizione nasce da dentro ed esce fuori visibilmente, anche a livello fisico. La persona vive ad esprime violentemente (anche solo parlando...) un dissenso interiore profondo che gli fa "rivoltare le membra". Questo effetto è istantaneo, veemente.

Un esempio preso da un'ipotetica scenetta familiare.

Davanti alla cena:

Un bambino si lamenta della minestra, spiega che non gli è mai piaciuta e afferma di non avere nessuna intenzion di mangiarla. Si sta ribellando contro la decisione dei genitori lla mamma di fargli mangiare una minestra.

Un altro bambino vede la minestra e si gira di scatto dall'altra parte, poi continua a contorcersi e strilla che la minestra non gli piace. Questo secondo bambino si sta rivoltando o piu 'semplicemente, si è rivoltato contro la minestra primaditutto, senza neanche pensare bene che cosi' facendo non solo si ribella alla minestra, ma rifiuta categoricamente la decisione della mamma di cucinare una minestra e servirla per cena.

P.S. mi è venuto in mente un pensiero pazzesco, in quanto sto già letteralmente dormendo davanti al computer e comincio a dire delle fesserie, segno che sto già piu di là (nel mondo dei sogni) che di qua. Stavo pensando che si potrebbe sconfiggere il terrorismo permettendo alla gente di rivoltarsi invece che di ribellarsi, e questo darebbe una soddisfazione maggiore a chi sente il bisogno di fare un "gesto eclatante". Ci vorrebbe un posto, un forum, ma reale non elettronico, dove uno puo' andare a sputare insulti, fare contorsioni e dire tutto cio' che pensa di una persona, cosa o situazione. Ma forse sono molto anacronistica, la televisione la vedo poco ma piu' o meno so che già esistono trasmissioni dove la gente ne dice di tutti i colori e si sfoga in abbondanza... 


Un caldo benvenuto a patrovytt.

EDIT p.s. Scusate, rileggendo daccapo tutta la discussione mi sono ricordata che la frase "tu veux te révolter" è quella di partenza. In questo caso, si tratta di trovare un verbo adatto... penso anch'io che "ribellarsi" non renda l'idea al 100%, io userei un verbo di movimento come "combattere", "abbattere", "lanciarsi contro", "scagliarsi contro", "rovesciare", "buttarti a capofitto dentro...", ad es. "perchè vuoi combattere l'ingiustizia.."
Saluti


----------



## patrovytt

Ruminante said:


> Un caldo benvenuto a patrovytt.
> Saluti


Grazie, ricambio il saluto


----------



## Ruminante

OT forse dovrei cambiare da "Ruminante" a "lacrime di coccodrillo" perchè vorrei scusarmi per il post troppo prolisso e contorto di ieri sera.

Per matoupaschat: forse ci troviamo di fronte ai soliti "faux amis", perchè "se révolter" in francese ha significati piu' ampi o comunque diversi dall'italiano... One1 parlava di rivoltosi, ma quando ho cercato la traduzione di 

"révolté" in italiano ho trovato solo questi aggettivi:
arruffapopoli 
insorto 
ribelle 
rivoluzionario 
Porto questo esempio: quando in francese parliamo di "un révolté" - l'ho trovato come esempio nel dictionnaire Quillet e se ho capito bene, si dice di una persona costantemente in lotta contro tutto e tutti - in italiano dobbiamo credo per forza usare il termine "un ribelle"..., certo non un "rivoltoso" o "rivoltato".
Bonne journée à tout le monde


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

Nel contesto della frase 'scagliarsi' ? 

'scagliarti contro l'ingiustizia'



> "Tu te lances dans cette bataille parce que tu veux te révolter contre l'injustice, pour laisser un monde meilleur à ceux qui suivent"
> ("ceux qui suivent" sottointende la generazione che ti segue, i tuoi figli, i tuoi nipoti etc...)


----------



## patrovytt

Ruminante said:


> OT forse dovrei cambiare da "Ruminante" a "lacrime di coccodrillo" perchè vorrei scusarmi per il post troppo prolisso e contorto di ieri sera.
> 
> Per matoupaschat: forse ci troviamo di fronte ai soliti "faux amis", perchè "se révolter" in francese ha significati piu' ampi o comunque diversi dall'italiano... One1 parlava di rivoltosi, ma quando ho cercato la traduzione di
> 
> "révolté" in italiano ho trovato solo questi aggettivi:
> arruffapopoli
> insorto
> ribelle
> rivoluzionario
> Porto questo esempio: quando in francese parliamo di "un révolté" - l'ho trovato come esempio nel dictionnaire Quillet e se ho capito bene, si dice di una persona costantemente in lotta contro tutto e tutti - in italiano dobbiamo credo per forza usare il termine "un ribelle"..., certo non un "rivoltoso" o "rivoltato".
> Bonne journée à tout le monde


Probabilmente bisognerebbe contestualizzare meglio la frase: se è tratta da uno scritto attuale, per esempio, o da uno scritto del secolo scorso. Forse qualche decennio fa si sarebbe potuto sentire di _Un figlio che si rivolta contro i genitori,_ ma attualmente sarebbe più improbabile; oggi _Un cane si rivolta contro il padrone._ Un po' contorto come ragionamento, lo ammetto.
Orsù, rivoltiamoci/ribelliamoci contro le costrizioni della lingua!


----------



## Giulia2213

Ok, lo so, torno tardi *vergogna mia*

Si tratta di una frase detta oggigiorno. 
Una persona che rifiuta che i diritti dei disabili vengano violati, che lotta senza mai arrendersi perché le cose cambino. 
In ciò, lei "se révolte", ancora di più di "se rebelle". 

Perciò, si tratta di "se révolter" e non "se rebeller". 
Da ciò che conosco dalla mia madre lingua, la differenza fra "se révolter" e "se rebeller" è solo una questione di grado : "se révolter" è più forte, si tratta di farlo quando c'è un'ingiustizia che salta agli occhi come il naso sulla mia faccia. 
"Se rebeller" si tratta di più opporsi senza che sia necessariamente molto forte. 
Un figlio può "se révolter" contro i genitori, ma questo ha un senso molto più forte. 



Speriamo che questo vi aiuti ad aiutarmi


----------



## Ruminante

Buonasera,
dimenticavo che nel dizionario Quillet della lingua francese ho trovato un sinonimo interessante per "se révolter": s'indigner. Interessante perché in questo caso forse é proprio traducibile con "indignarsi", che cosi' potrebbe servire da _trait d'union_ tra le due lingue... 
ad es. se "rivoltarsi" era piu' usato in passato, di certo e' rimasto in alcune espressioni come "mi si rivolta lo stomaco" per esprimere indignazione e disgusto.


----------



## vale_new

lotta senza mai arrendersi non è già tradotto?


----------



## patrovytt

Giulia2213 said:


> Ok, lo so, torno tardi *vergogna mia*
> Perciò, si tratta di "se révolter" e non "se rebeller".
> Da ciò che conosco dalla mia madre lingua, la differenza fra "se révolter" e "se rebeller" è solo una questione di grado : "se révolter" è più forte, si tratta di farlo quando c'è un'ingiustizia che salta agli occhi come il naso sulla mia faccia.
> Speriamo che questo vi aiuti ad aiutarmi


E se in italiano fosse il contrario? Prova  a pensarci...


----------



## Ruminante

patrovytt said:


> E se in italiano fosse il contrario? Prova a pensarci...


Oddio, come il contrario...? 
La soluzione che proponevo prima, "indignarsi, essere nauseato / disgustato", nella frase di Giulia non va perchè c'è il verbo "volere" e non credo che si possa "volere" essere disgustati. Non rimane, credo, dunque che "ribellarsi all'ingiustizia" perchè qualcuno diceva giustamente, opporsi e simili non sono abbastanza "forti". 

"Tu te lances dans cette bataille parce que tu veux te révolter contre l'injustice, pour laisser un monde meilleur à ceux qui suivent"

"Ti lanci in questa battaglia perchè vuoi ribellarti contro l'ingiustizia, per lasciare un mondo migliore a quelli che verranno".

Bella frase. L'avevo un po' persa di vista... !


----------



## matoupaschat

Ci siamo arrivati, finalmente ? 
Mi sembrava che in questo significato "se révolter", parola forte in francese, corrispondesse a "ribellarsi" . 
@ _ermannoitaly, patrovytt, Ruminante :_ tutti d'accordo ??
Ciao .


----------



## patrovytt

matoupaschat said:


> Ci siamo arrivati, finalmente ?
> Mi sembrava che in questo significato "se révolter", parola forte in francese, corrispondesse a "ribellarsi" .
> @ _ermannoitaly, patrovytt, Ruminante :_ tutti d'accordo ??
> Ciao .


Moi oui.


----------



## Ruminante

Mais oui, je ne vois pas d'autre solution 
Se invece di "tu veux te révolter" avessimo avuto "tu te révoltes", la scelta forse sarebbe stata piu' ampia, e oltre a "ti ribelli" avremmo potuto tradurre "ti indigni" contro l'ingiustizia. Ma c'è quel "veux" che secondo me fa convergere alla fine le varie possibilità verso il termine "ribellarsi".


----------



## ermannoitaly

*Matoupaschat, *c'est vrai !  Pourquoi écrire un roman pour établir s'il est juste d'employer une "révoltante" nuance ou une "rebelle" nuance?
Se devo essere sincero, voterei  per se rebeller...c'est tout!
Ciao


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie per le vostre risposte 

Prendo come appunto sul taccuino che per "vouloir se révolter", la migliore traduzione di "se révolter" è ribellarsi. 


Graie ancora per la vostra leione, che mi permetterà di dormire


----------



## matoupaschat

ermannoitaly said:


> *Matoupaschat, *c'est vrai ! Pourquoi écrire un roman pour établir s'il est juste d'employer une "révoltante" nuance ou une "rebelle" nuance?
> Se devo essere sincero, voterei per se rebeller...c'est tout!
> Ciao


Ciao Ermannoitaly,
Scusa, ma non capisco se voti per "se rebeller" in francese o "ribellarsi" in italiano  .


----------



## ermannoitaly

Ciao *Matoupaschat*
Eh sì! E' giusto tirarmi per la giacchetta, ma non credo di aver perso il filo... 
 Definitivamente è per me sicuramente proponibile: 
- ribellarsi - rebellare (ma quest'ultima è una forma desueta) perché entrambi i verbi hanno una radice lontana  - dal latino : bellum/bella - cioè "guerra/guerre"  ///"fare la guerra"/// -
Spero di aver chiarito esaustivamemente il mio punto di vista.
Saluti


----------

